

How to be a genius - gtt
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg19125691.300

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Link to single page version:

[http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg19125691.300-how-to-
be...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg19125691.300-how-to-be-a-
genius.html?full=true)

But really, this is just another article saying that to be a genius you need
to have average or better talent, and put in 10 to 15 years of dedicated,
appropriate hard work.

Heard it before, although that doesn't make it less true.

